# Still complaining about tips, my advice to you



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Make a freaking tip box or sign and attach it to your center console and shut up 

Put "Tips are appreciated and not included in fare. Thank you"

Looks tacky? who cares... better than complaining about it all the time. If you care more about your driving income increasing, then who cares if it looks a little tacky. That feeling will go away like the first time you do anything. Sick of you grown men complaining about dollars, lol.

This idea that it'll lead to lower ratings is a myth. If you have a problem with a pax, rate them 1 star and report them immediately- problem solved.

Uber made it a norm to not tip, we can reverse it by doing this. I did a little research and rideshare drivers who do this are seeing a little more income coming in, while the rest of us are complaining, worrying about our self-image. We are rideshare drivers, our self-image is already in the toilet lol smh

Like Nike, "Just do it"


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

Or get child safety locks on your passenger doors and then tell your pax there is a $5 door unlocking fee that you are allowed to tack on at the end of the ride according to the contract you have with Uber. If they do not pay, each additional minute in the car adds $1.

I mean if you are going to go all out, then go all out!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

semi-retired said:


> Or get child safety locks on your passenger doors and then tell your pax there is a $5 door unlocking fee that you are allowed to tack on at the end of the ride according to the contract you have with Uber. If they do not pay, each additional minute in the car adds $1.
> 
> I mean if you are going to go all out, then go all out!


i prefer not to get charged with kidnapping and become someone's wife in prison haha


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

htboston said:


> i prefer not to get charged with kidnapping and become someone's wife in prison haha


well, if it makes you feel better, we're already grabbing our ankles and taking it dry just driving for uber/lyft. so being someone's prison b*tch should come naturally by now.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> well, if it makes you feel better, we're already grabbing our ankles and taking it dry just driving for uber/lyft. so being someone's prison b*tch should come naturally by now.


but uber/lyft is by choice tho. i want it to be my choice of who's bending me over


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

htboston said:


> i prefer not to get charged with kidnapping and become someone's wife in prison haha


it's not as bad as you think. Cell block C can be dangerous but as well the level of love and affection a twice convicted armed robber can show behind bars could bring you to tears.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

There's still complaints?

We're obviously not happy that many don't tip. 
But we've accepted it. 

Threads like this are what fire it up


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> we've


Are you speaking for yourself?

Threads can be easily ignored if you do not like


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I speak for many


----------

